

Scratch.rb, A Ruby Microframework - kidko
http://gist.github.com/188861

======
mbrubeck
I'm not sure this solves any particular problem that _I_ have, but there are
enough interesting ideas here (like the lightweight form generation) that I
think are worth looking at. Definitely not just a clone of Sinatra or web.py.

~~~
cschneid
I agree, I'm a huge Sinatra fan and was coming in here to rail against
somebody reinventing the wheel, but I see some value in the magic form
generation and the baked in, but lightweight marshalling. Seems like it would
be handy for a "hey, fill in this form for me" type page....

------
petercooper
Some interesting ideas, and I love the conciseness, but..:

    
    
      [:title_x60, :text_60x10]
    

.. made me throw up in my mouth a bit. I like some of the ideas but this is
the sort of janky Ruby that unfairly makes other people go _"See, this is why
Ruby sucks."_ Nothing that couldn't be cleaned up, of course :)

